# My insertion into VAG



## AAF (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello everybody, this is my first post in the VAG world. Just scored a free 93 Audi 90 from a friend and I will be fixing/repairing a few things, but it is mostly road worthy already!

heres a few pics 



















I own the Audi, Acura, and Ford hence my name AAF lol 

its a V6 quattro, unfortunatly its automatic, white leather

I've already put some new tires on it.. had a BITCH of a time even getting the bolts off, broke 2 studs! 

the main problem is the brakes are seized so I'm looking to get some new calipers all around, I'm wondering what fits... if I can go and snag something off of another car in the junkyard. Or Ill be getting some OE reproductions.

the fuel pump leaks a bit as well so I'll have to replace that, and the damn drivers seat moves in every direction but back haha (found it out the hard way, now my seating position is wayy to close)


----------



## 4AudiQ (Mar 22, 2010)

*Nice.........*

You might try the 80/90/Coupe Quattro Forum.
We speak your 90 language.
You might also try QuattroWorld & AudiWorld.


----------



## Booha1 (Apr 6, 2007)

Do a little looking around before resorting to junkyard calipers....they were pretty cheap new for my 88 90q, and surprisingly easy to find. 

Suspension parts were another story.....

Nice car, always good to see another 90 around.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That first insertion always feels so dang good.


----------

